# Boarding facility insurance question.



## Kaioti (Dec 3, 2009)

Could anyone who knows give me an estimate on what insurance is required for a boarding facility. Hypothetically, for a 10 acre place, wood post, non-climb fence, 15 stall with 60 X 200 outdoor arena, and small house on the property in rural South west central IL? 

I'm probably asking too much here. lol ^_^, but if you could help I'd appreciate it. In the next couple of years I may be (big maybe) coming into a bit of land, and this was something I was considering, and I'm trying to get a very rough estimate of initial cost. 

TY!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

You can get a free quote through most companies. Ours is $700 a year.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

you going to train horses or have a trainer working there
giving lessons, are you going to stable stallions, breed horses. 
store hay in horse barn or a seperate building.

alot of things can affect the price.

I checked a couple of yrs ago for liability insurance through
an equine insurance co. and for a million dollar liability insurance
policy it was $50 a horse (Ohio)

Ohio also has laws about the dangers of horse riding etc
that help protect the B.O. from damages resulting from 
horse riding accidents etc.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Our barn doesn't allow jumping because that would have increased their insurance by a bunch of money. So, keep in mind depending on what you are going to allow at the facility, there might be different rates.


----------

